# Imagine how many Cruzes have no spare tire



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just imagine how many Cruze owners have no spare tire. That's only the L and LS models of course. 2018 sales were 142,617, 2017 sales were 184,751, and 2016 sales were 188,876. No question a bunch without a spare. Relying on an inflator kit is exactly like playing Russian Roulette. Even if you have a spare and no jack, AAA can come and change a flat and get you on your way fast.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My Hyundai came with a pump and fix a flat. 

Imagine how many cars have no spare.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In Gen 1, the ECO and CDT didn't ship with a spare. The ECO at least had a place to put one.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gen 1 Cruze Diesels also had this problem because the DEF tank was installed in the spare tire compartment.

This solution (for Gen 1 Diesel only) works well.

Best to be prepared...Having a non-repairable flat on a Sunday miles from nowhere is no fun.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> My Hyundai came with a pump and fix a flat.
> 
> Imagine how many cars have no spare.


Most cars on the market have the spare tire as optional - one most people probably don't even know is available. Taking the spare out is a large weight savings.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

No spare here. If GM said I don't need one, they must be right. They've never been wrong before.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If I couldn't have a full size spare there would not be a Cruze in my garage. I have a 2012 diesel with a full size spare, but my daughter has a 2015 1.6T hatchback with a stupid space saver spare. In a vehicle weighing 1400kg or more what real world difference does a proper spare make to fuel consumption?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Keep a radial tube in the trunk. If you get an irreparable flat, at least you can go to any service station and get it installed and continue on your way.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

atikovi said:


> Keep a radial tube in the trunk. If you get an irreparable flat, at least you can go to any service station and get it installed and continue on your way.


I live in Australia and it is easy to be miles from help when a tyre is destroyed. Phone coverage is also a problem away from the city.

A sample of country driving in Australia.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjg7L4tsJ6s&t=15s&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Picture in first post is not of a Cruze, or a Chevy, or even a car built in 'Murica. This thread is invalid.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My Gen1 Eco didn't have one but as Obermd said but I bought one and never ended up using it. Now my 2013 and 14 LTs both have spares and I ended up using the spare in my 2013. But between the rain and the lack of tire tool and the "jack" I ended up calling AAA to have them replace it. The spare ended up on my car for @ 1 hour until I bought a new set of tires as I had a hole ripped in the side of the flat tire. I considered buying a used tire and putting on an "extra wheel" I have but there is really no room for a full sized spare and how long does it stay on anyway(TPMS etc.)? If needed.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> In Gen 1, the ECO and CDT didn't ship with a spare. The ECO at least had a place to put one.


^^^This was a big part of my decision to trade from a Gen 1 CTD to a Gen 2 CTD.

I sometimes drive long distances on not great roads, far away from any services. 
I never did have an issue with a tire, but the thought of being stranded on the highway in the cold and the dark was enough. 
Even if you are in the city and have AAA (CAA) it is handy to have a spare to at least get you off the side of the highway. 

Getting rid of any spare at all seems to be a trend in lowering weight and mostly cost by the OEM.
Fix a flax is bad for the rim if left, it's a mess to clean up, and it is not always a viable repair option.
I read a report that AAA was recommending that OEM's return to including a spare tire in every vehicle. 
Tires are better than ever and rarely have flats anymore, but I agree with AAA, spares are real nice to have when you need them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> ^^^This was a big part of my decision to trade from a Gen 1 CTD to a Gen 2 CTD.
> 
> I sometimes drive long distances on not great roads, far away from any services.
> I never did have an issue with a tire, but the thought of being stranded on the highway in the cold and the dark was enough.
> ...


Agreed on not wanting to be dependent on roadside assistance. I had to be flatbedded when a coolant line failed in my Montana. I was at the south end of the Denver Tech Center when it happened and it still took an hour to get a truck. I did find a good BBQ place that evening. 

My ECO MT was the first car I purchased that didn't have a spare and I'm glad I installed one. I ran over something on the road and blew out a tire. Having a spare allowed me to continue on after a short stop on the shoulder. My Volt didn't have one either - it does now.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> Agreed on not wanting to be dependent on roadside assistance. I had to be flatbedded when a coolant line failed in my Montana. I was at the south end of the Denver Tech Center when it happened and it still took an hour to get a truck. I did find a good BBQ place that evening.
> 
> My ECO MT was the first car I purchased that didn't have a spare and I'm glad I installed one. I ran over something on the road and blew out a tire. Having a spare allowed me to continue on after a short stop on the shoulder. My Volt didn't have one either - it does now.


Lucky there was a place to put the spare! Unlike the Gen 1 CTD, never liked the DEF tank being in the trunk...

A spare tire kit should always be an available option on any vehicle if not standard equipment. 
I made sure to check for it when I bought my Gen 2 Cruze as I believe it is considered an option and not standard equipment.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i did 5yrs w/o a spare in my miata, no issues

i did 3yrs w/o a spare in my ctd, used the inflator couple times, one time had to fill every 2hrs to get home

so i figured my luck would run out at some point, i got spare matching wheel and tire for both my winter and summer setups, and jack and wrench and a tire plug kit

cost a bunch of money, but peace of mind


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

and my commute is through remote areas

4hrs between gas stations, etc...

i have a cell booster in the car, still lotsa stretches no signal


----------



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

Since you are the only one being anal about my photo, it was merely an example. Nothing more, nothing less. I really didn't think it would be such a production to cause criticism. The car was actually at a Chevrolet dealer in Sarasota on a Sunday 7-22-18.​


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

neonguy528 said:


> Since you are the only one being anal about my photo, it was merely an example. Nothing more, nothing less. I really didn't think it would be such a production to cause criticism. The car was actually at a Chevrolet dealer in Sarasota on a Sunday 7-22-18.​


I didn't draw criticism...It drew sarcasm. Nothing more, nothing less. Some light trolling for because I was online at 230am. LOL


----------



## Terry B (Oct 18, 2018)

I have a 2017 Cruze Premiere - no spare, just a donut.


----------

